# Viper vs. Warn??



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

What are people's thoughts? I notice on this sight there are quite a few Viper users. Haven't seen anywhere on this site of the pros/cons of viper vs. warn. Warn seems to be a bigger name, but that doesn't necessarily mean its better.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Save your money go Viper. I have had three of them with no issues. Also take a look at Superwinch on Amazon. Made up her in Ct. Another great winch for the money


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/9569-viper-warn-much-same.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/538-viper-winches.html


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

warn all the way. I will never buy another viper



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I wouldn't use a pos warn as a trot line wright, even if you gave it to me straight out of the box. Viper FTMFW!!! 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My outty is a couple months old, the warn that it came with has been used roughly 4 times. - I'm pulling that POS off & putting my Viper on it. 

Already stalled it in floorboard deep mud(Viper pulled me out of worse with a dead bike) and the disengagement for free-spool already doesn't release.


----------

